# First choice Lure,Bait !



## D-Man (Feb 7, 2010)

What would you use to start the morning. :fishing:


----------



## Brine (Feb 7, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2010)

Depends on what I am fishing for and where - if LM Bass in a local pond - early morning I love topwater - usually a Rico Popper


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2010)

spring summer fall I'm looking at a top water bait once the water temps drop below 55 i'm going crank bait below 50 silverbuddy below 40 jerk bait


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 7, 2010)

Needing some more info on conditions.

More than likely a wake bait or LC Sammy


----------



## njTom (Feb 7, 2010)

For me It depends on the water temp. During spring and fall I will use a crankbait or soft plastic (shakey,wacky rig). In the summer I use topwater(frogs,popper,buzzbait)


----------



## fish devil (Feb 7, 2010)

:twisted: What season? Water temps?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Feb 7, 2010)

Crankbaits always start the day off for me.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 7, 2010)

I always start off with a spinnerbait.. because I love catching pike early in the morning on inland MI lakes


for LM I normally start off with a horny toad rigged for topwater... but this past summer it didn't produce as usual.. probably because the weather was so wacky.. :roll:


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2010)

Top water popper then right to Stick baits and power worms. 

Cape Cod kettle ponds during the summer.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 8, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Depends on what I am fishing for and where - if LM Bass in a local pond - early morning I love topwater - usually a Rico Popper


Spring thru fall Rico/ rio rico, before the suns up a black beauty (rio rico), after its up a lightning shad. If im casting at a target I'll go with a rico, if im trying to cover water ill opt for a rio rico. Ill also use a rio rico when its dark because it has a larger profile. In the winter time ill go with jerkbaits, count down raps, blades, big colorado blade spinnerbaits, and sometimes traps.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 8, 2010)

i fish a 1/4oz jig.... I've had more fish on that first thing in the morning year round than I have any other tactic I've tried


----------



## D-Man (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, keep em coming.What ever conditions you want , early spring,summer,fall .The choice is yours.


----------



## gunny146 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am buzzbait FREAK!!!!!!!! If the conditions are right I'll throw a buzzbait when most others have switched to cranks and plastics. At daylight and dusk in the spring, early summer, and fall, you will find find me beating the bank with a buzzbait. Buzzbait of choice, Strike King Tri-wing. I like the sound these girls make and you can work em slower than most. Gonna add some other topwaters to the arsenal this year, got some Sammies and some poppers, but the buzz is my go to.


----------



## gizfawfish (Feb 9, 2010)

Many people think that once the water temp drops that u should stop using topwaters however they actually work very well all year round you just have to change the baittype and retrieve.
:wink:


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 9, 2010)

My first, and last lure to hit the water is always the 3 1/2 inch Super Spook JR. I had a random Field and Stream mag, and they rated it scary good. It has caught me more fish than anything else I have. I'm trying new techniques this season, but that's my go to bait.


----------



## cali27 (Feb 26, 2010)

Water above 55 I always start by throwing a frog. I only use the Spro brand of weedless frogs, you can through these things anywhere and not get hung up. Oh and im talking about LM fishing. Nothing beats wathing a topwater strike first thing in the morning!


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 26, 2010)

It's difficult to explain water temps along with the lures, because we're all from different areas. Up here in the Pacific Northwest, our bass live in colder waters when comparing a Southern state. 

Needless to say, topwater is great in the morning, and anytime the water has a ripple. If it's cloudy out, certainly try throwing those baits as well.

Popr, Frog, Zara spooks, etc. 

If you're not seeing results, either switch to stickbaits (worms, etc) or crankbaits to find their depth. This is of course, if you don't have sonar or other electronics to help you out.


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 27, 2010)

right now in MN with 2' of ice its a Gill Pill or Atomic Ant with a fat waxie on it.


----------



## poolie (Feb 27, 2010)

Depends on whether I'm fishing familiar water or not. If it's a lake I don't often fish then I'll start with a spinner bait which is my favorite search tool. Once I've located fish I'll usually switch over to worms/jigs. On lakes I know, I'll usually go right to worms/jig... unless I just feel like tossing spinner baits that day.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 27, 2010)

3/16 oz shakey head jig with 4" curl tail worm in junebug color. I'd start with this year round.


----------



## gizfawfish (Feb 27, 2010)

Defenitely a Heddon Super spook Jr for me those things cant be beat!!!


----------



## angry Bob (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm usually not a morning person, but if I'm out on a calm morning I like a superfluke, or buzzbait. Always coffee first though.


----------



## BloodStone (Apr 13, 2010)

*Lit M-80's or Cherry Bombs weighed down with big rusty steel nuts always works for me.* :lol: 
Seriously; All depends on the conditions. I usually go top water first if the water is calm. If not, I'll go with a Rapala type bait. Then a spinnerbait & so on.....


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 13, 2010)

Weightless Zoom Super Fluke in watermelon red


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 13, 2010)

texas or carolina rig'd worm. well just because its the only lure ive got'n confadent with so far


----------

